# So happy to be living together!



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

My rats, Pedro and Uncle Rico are finally living together and are every hapy 

new cage!









Climbing to see the camera 









sleepy ratties :


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

nice rats. did it take long to introduce them? and they really do look happy together


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

it took a little over a week. i got them used to eachothers smells and then i introduced them. they were fine but then it took me about a week to finally get their new cage. when i got their new cage i put them in together as soon as i had it set up and they were great together! they loveee eachother! My rat with hair (Pedro) watches over my hairless rat (Uncle Rico) and cuddles over him at night to keep him warm and always lets him have the warmer spot of their bed. its so sweet


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Great! A brand new cage works so well. I plan to buy a CN for my next batch of ratlings and intro the old ladies into that one so they won't boss around the young ones. Then the FN gets donated to ferret rescue (tax deductible too).


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

awww they are so adorable!


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks! ;D


----------



## kailey11293 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thats so sweet i love that pedro watches over rico thats the cutest thing! ;D


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks 
he's veryyy sweet )


----------



## marshmallowfriend (Apr 16, 2009)

They look very happy together. So um, they're girls right? :-\


----------



## rattiesrock (Apr 19, 2009)

No offense, but do Pedro and Uncle Rico sould like girl names? :
If they are then...well that's just some really man-ish girl names.


----------



## wizzyjo (Mar 3, 2009)

if only my 2 big boys could get on so well with the new (i say new but ive had them well over a month now, just the intros arent going so well) babies


----------



## kleeheartsratandrabbit (Mar 21, 2009)

marshmallowfriend said:


> They look very happy together. So um, they're girls right? :-\


 .....really? i mean really??



wizzyjo said:


> if only my 2 big boys could get on so well with the new (i say new but ive had them well over a month now, just the intros arent going so well) babies


aww im sorry! :-[


----------

